# The One Hamilton Should Have Made.



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ted asked me to post this photo of his new acquisition ...and I can see why he has also chosen this title. 

It's a Sea-Lectric II, Jim, but not as we know it







. Hamilton never did one with a black dial, so this is Ted's creation...and I think it looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Over 100 views and not one comment, just thought I would be the first to mention that


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks great and love the vintage band.

Who did the dial job?


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Looks great and love the vintage band.
> 
> Who did the dial job?


International Dial in Wilmington, Ohio. Thank you for the kind comment.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

That looks good! :notworthy:

Great job Ted and Paul :thumbsup:


----------

